

Definition of ‘Rich’ Changes With Income - gmays
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/17/upshot/definition-of-rich-changes-with-income.html

======
georgemcbay
Not really surprising except that maybe I'm surprised the number who call
themselves 'rich' is 5%, I would have guessed it to be lower.

We are constantly redefining our view of just about everything relative to our
surroundings. Got a 5 car garage full of Lamborghinis and Ferraris? Well that
guy next door has a 10 car garage full of them -- must be nice, rich bastard!

